# trying Celexa-keep fingers crossed



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on this drug.. I start my first dose tonite.Hoping this will alleviate my IBS but i've been let down before.My dosage is 10mg..oh and does anyone know how expensive this stuff is???


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I was prescribed Celexa for my OCD but I have a really bad reaction to most drugs. I only took one dose (10mg) and spent the rest of the next day sleeping and throwing up. I was supposed to get up to taking 70mg a day which is a huge doseage for most people but since my OCD is severe my doctor wanted me up there. Apparently I'm a rare case tho w/ bad drug reactions. Its not safe or practical for me to keep taking them. I've learnt to get along w/o drugs since the react so badly w/ me. I'd rather be sick some of the time w/ anxiety and IBS then ALL of the time and much more violently because of the drugs I have to take for them!Good luck w/ you tho! I've had some friends who took it for depression and one for an eating disorder and they said that they were sick for a couple of days but after that it was totally fine. They said to give it about 10 days but I was so ill I couldn't. You should tho! Oh yeah...and one friend said that it gave her night sweats...so don't freak out if you get them as well.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Killercatt (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi I am an IBS-D sufferer, been going on two years now, I started taking Celexa 10mg about a month ago, only it was not perscribed for my IBS but for Post Partum, my PP did not start until my baby was five months old and it was not severe, just crying and sad alot, I have found that it works great, it did upset my stomach and give me a headache the first couple of weeks, but I'm fine with it now, it has not helped the IBS, I have been put on Dicetel 50mg for that, also about a month now and I have had two attacks since taking it, so I don't know what good it is doing either.Hang in there!Paula


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well it's my first day on Celexa (10mg) and i slept awful last night. i felt so tense and had a tummy ache all night. I guess i'm just worried about how this drug is going to affect me. I had really bad side effects from Paxil CR, so i get nervous now about other drugs. It's amazing how some side effects are actually worse then what you're taking the meds for!I searched through the archives on Celexa and found one guy that said that by him taking it it totally helped his IBS.Did any of you guys that have taken this also feel tense when taking it?? I'm sure that it's just nerves.. oh and during the night i seemed to have the shakes, but that could also have been from anxiety.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm betting the shakes were from the Celexa...the one day I took it I couldn't stop chattering my teeth or my hands from shaking. It was really bizarre...did't hurt or anything...just weird.Don't stress about the drug tho...then you won't be able to tell if its the side effects or just anxiety...Easier said than done tho!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kestrel, the first night on Celexa i woke up at 2 AM chattering my teeth, but i didn't feel cold. and i also woke up last night with the same thing and felt all shaky, but it goes away throughout the day.It's my second day on it and i'm not feeling any strong side effects and i haven't had D since before i took this stuff. Oh and yesterday had my first solid BM in awhile, but i'm feeling more cramping than usual.


----------



## Beckyll (Jul 15, 2003)

I take Celexa with a combination of other meds for my OCD, ADD Tourettes and Tricotillamania. I have never heard of it being used for IBS. I take Bentyl for my IBS. i have been taking Celexa for 5 years and i was diagnosed with IBS 2 years ago. So the Celexa obviously didn't help my IBS. but good luck! Hope it works for you!~Becky


----------



## jlessens (Mar 22, 2003)

I started taking Celexa about a year and a half ago and it helped reduce some of the anxiety and stress that would set off my IBS. It's been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, I've been on Celexa for 8 days now. My Doctor upgraded me to 20 mg a day. At first I had trouble sleeping and more shakiness, but it's starting to wear off. And the good news is i feel less anxious about getting sick! And i've only had D two days in that 8 day period. And i think that the peanuts and tomato sauce i ate set those attacks off.So far so good... and i haven't even had to start my Questran.


----------

